# The Hunger Games, Suzanne Collins; IN KINDLE FORMAT, NOW!



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

YESSSSSSS!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002MQYOFW/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

Catching Fire is coming out next week, i Hope that'll be in Kindle Format, too!!!!!


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

I noticed last night that Hunger Games had been added. I hadn't checked for a while so thought that it had been available maybe for some time. Sounds like it's newly available and I'm excited!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Cool, I'd heard people talking about it, but I wanted to sample first


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

So great I loved The Hunger Games. Can't wait for Catching Fire.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just saw this story on NPR and read the excerpt!

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=112119277&ft=1&f=1032

Kristan


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Kristus412 said:


> So great I loved The Hunger Games. Can't wait for Catching Fire.


Catching Fire is a great followup to The Hunger Games. Got it at B&N (for whatever reason, it's not on the Kindle) Another page turner I think I read it in 1 sitting!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

It's about time


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Just finished reading Hunger Games - very good. Reminded me of a combined version of _The Long Walk_ and_ The Running Man _.

So I rush to buy Catching Fire - and it's not on Kindle!! That's the second time this week I'm caught with a sequel not on Kindle - first _The Takers_, now this.   
Am looking for pdf format anywhere. I see one on idownloadunlimted but I don't know if it's legit or not.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

My 13 yr old kept trying to get me to read this book so today I did! I loved it! I went to Costco and bought _Catching Fire_ today but now I have to wait for my DD to finish before I can get my hands on it. Patience, patience, patience...


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> My 13 yr old kept trying to get me to read this book so today I did! I loved it! I went to Costco and bought _Catching Fire_ today but now I have to wait for my DD to finish before I can get my hands on it. Patience, patience, patience...


Oh it's good!! I read them both twice! _Catching Fire _is quite a quick read. When it comes out on ebook, I'll buy that too.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Well the thing is, The Hunger Games just (somewhat recently) got added to the Kindle Store, so I dunno how long it might be until Catching Fire comes, as well.


----------

